# Draw Weight



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

5o lbs for both hunting and 3-D


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

45 lbs for target/3D and 50 lbs for hunting


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

45 lbs for target/3D and 50 lbs for hunting


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

55 of both ed and hunting

what to get up to at least 60 before next hunting season. shouldn't be a problem i am pull 55 like a feather


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

70 for 3-D and indoor.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

i dont shoot 3d, but out my fred bear the truth 2, at 29 inch draw, im pulling back 60#, very easily


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

70 for it all:darkbeer:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

45lbs but i can draw 60lbs


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

60lbs is the max allowed over here for target archery =[


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

about 65 lbs for target and hunting


----------



## scovill (Mar 11, 2008)

im pulling 100 like its nothing


----------



## BighornDropper8 (Mar 28, 2008)

*how heavy?*

i shoot 53 to 56 depending on what bow im shooting, and thats enough to kill


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

60 right now but hopefully on the new bow its gunna be 70 or 65


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

60 for 3d and 70 for hunting


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

So far, 80# longbow for hunting. Don't 3D but I shoot targets for practice and fun with the same bow. Want to make a 90# soon.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

kegan said:


> So far, 80# longbow for hunting. Don't 3D but I shoot targets for practice and fun with the same bow. Want to make a 90# soon.


I have a 90lb bow. But it aint a traditional bow. I'm not sure if I could pull a 90lb traditional bow and hold it, the whole no letoff thing might get me:wink:


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*lbs*

62 for 3d......55 indoor......65 hunting


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

70#


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i am only shooting 60 pds and when i get my new bow in it will be on 65 or 70.


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

About 60lbs untill the new bow comes in.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

huttoncreek_10x said:


> About 60lbs *untill the new bow comes in*.


Yea and when is that gunna be??


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

60...And I think it might stay there. Don't need any more than that.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

60 for hunting and 3-D.

with my Katera, 60 pounds is good enough :wink:

Compared to last year, i pulled 75 pounds.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

whitetail234 said:


> I have a 90lb bow. But it aint a traditional bow. I'm not sure if I could pull a 90lb traditional bow and hold it, the whole no letoff thing might get me:wink:


I've got a "Tartar" bow I made for no other purpose than strengthening- it's a short 66" that pulls 100# at 27". It's gotta be a good day that I can hog that beast back more than once!


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

im at 50 right now easy gona be raised by hunting season


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

i pull back 55 pounds and it goes all the way through deer


----------



## kyhoytshooter33 (Feb 14, 2008)

45 lbs for indoor spot league, and 65 for 3D and hunting


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

60lbs all the way buy when i get a new bow i'm shooten 70 lbs


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

i shoot 87 with my hunting bow Hoyt Vipertec
60 with my 3d bow Hoyt Ultratec


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

43# or 44# with my olympic recurve


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

gana be shootin 60 by next year.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

pulled 70 all winter used it for evreything from 3d to hunting to pop ups. backed it down a coupel turns back to 60. only for one reason 3D. now all my bows are on 60. i fell it helps my settel in better and hold stiller. i mean if you want to get down to it all you only need 55 pounds to kill eneything on this continent. even grizzleys.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i am pullin 40 3d and 50 for huntin


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hoyttboy said:


> pulled 70 all winter used it for evreything from 3d to hunting to pop ups. backed it down a coupel turns back to 60. only for one reason 3D. now all my bows are on 60. i fell it helps my settel in better and hold stiller. i mean if you want to get down to it all you only need 55 pounds to kill eneything on this continent. even grizzleys.


All ya need is 40#. Bears are easier to shoot through than deer. Stronger bows just let more room for error, and in the case of trad bows, a cleaner release.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

point taken.


----------



## minishooter (Apr 4, 2008)

40 pounds for 3D and 45-50 for gooses, not sure because I might get stonger in 7 months


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I only hunt but pulling 60#


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

60# for target and 70# for hunting


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm shooting 55# now, but it's getting to easy.. It's gonna get cranked up


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

45 for 3d and 55 for deer 60 for hogs


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

kegan said:


> All ya need is 40#. Bears are easier to shoot through than deer. Stronger bows just let more room for error, and in the case of trad bows, a cleaner release.


"bears are easier to shoot through than deer"

really? how is this possible? don't bear have thicker hide than deer......... can you explain this one to me.


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

I shoot 38 lbs with my olympic recurve for target

Gemma :wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> "bears are easier to shoot through than deer"
> 
> really? how is this possible? don't bear have thicker hide than deer......... can you explain this one to me.


I don't know how it works exactly (as I've never shot big predators myself), but all the old time archers testified that bear, mountain lions, etc. were easier to shoot through than deer, elk, antelope, etc. I don't think it's as much about the hide as it is the type of muscular structure. Pope and Young claimed that bear and cats were easier to shoot through than deer were.


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

4,000,000,000,000,000 pounds for both :wink:


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm 43lbs in my olimpic bow


----------

